

Zenamins (YC S14) Mails You Personalized Vitamins - thewojo
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/18/ycs-zenamins-mails-you-personalized-vitamins/

======
baby
Aren't vitamins pretty much useless if you don't have any deficiencies?

~~~
jasallen
Yes, yes they are. I have a problem with this, as I don't foresee a hockey
stick growth business model that doesn't also involve false claims, but maybe
I'm just that guy who didn't get it.

As previous poster said, focusing on something like pre-natal would be a
viable and honest model, but I'm not sure it's a hockey stick model.

------
salimmadjd
There are times when you hear about something (like Uber, AirBnB etc.) and you
tell yourself: shit, I wish I had thought of that. This is one of them.

This is not a comparison to Uber, as I see this business more like a Dollar
Shave Club.

This is the case when the aspirin vs. vitamin analogy becomes rather literal.
For that reason, like the dollar shave club, I think they need a way to get
the word out. Ideally a charismatic or fun video that can get traction. But
there is still no guarantee. If I'm taking vitamins, I'll wait until my bottle
runs out and by then, I'll forget about it and buy it at the store next time
I'm walking by the isles.

Alternatively, they should turn vitamins into aspirin by focusing on a
specific vertical. I would have focused on prenatal care, etc. Bring an OB or
Pediatrician as an advisor or spokesperson. Create the case for how these
vitamins are more targeted for the expecting mothers, produced naturally,
dozed correctly, etc.

Best of luck to the team!

~~~
Torgo
>Alternatively, they should turn vitamins into aspirin by focusing on a
specific vertical. I would have focused on prenatal care, etc. Bring an OB or
Pediatrician as an advisor or spokesperson. Create the case for how these
vitamins are more targeted for the expecting mothers, produced naturally,
dozed correctly, etc.

Dr. Weil Vitamin Advisor already does this. They also do the packs and
everything else as far as I can tell.

------
dhackner
I've seen convincing results from amino acid therapy, but I sit among the
skeptics on multi-vitamins. Without some sort of differentiating research for
their products, this doesn't seem vastly superior to a recurring amazon
purchase.

~~~
aradr
Hi there, if you take 3 or more vitamins a day, our packs are arranged into
daily doses and far more convenient that dealing with pill bottles. Would love
to hear your feedback.

Thanks, Arad \-- zenamins, CEO and Founder

